
Computer program that learns to play classic NES games - jashmenn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY
======
jashmenn
Algorithm starts working at 7:38 -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY&t=7m38s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY&t=7m38s)

